# DIY La Pavoni Pro pressure gauge for head (without buying a kit)



## Sham (Dec 1, 2021)

Has anyone added a pressure gauge to a La Pavoni without buying the kit? I bought my La Pavoni for £120 so at the moment the kit will actually cost more than the machine hence why I want to know if anyone has any experience DIYing it?


----------



## newdent (Feb 20, 2021)

When I was briefly looking into the la pavoni, there was no way of adding the gauge DIY. The parts are non-standard and machined specifically.

You seem to have got the machine for a good price and the pressure kit will hold its value should you want to sell it. I'd go ahead, it's very useful having the shot pressure.


----------



## Flat Eric (Nov 4, 2021)

Sham said:


> Has anyone added a pressure gauge to a La Pavoni without buying the kit? I bought my La Pavoni for £120 so at the moment the kit will actually cost more than the machine hence why I want to know if anyone has any experience DIYing it?


 Do you mean a boiler pressure gauge on top of the water level indicator or a pressure profile kit where the gauge goes on top of the piston rod?


----------



## Sham (Dec 1, 2021)

Flat Eric said:


> Do you mean a boiler pressure gauge on top of the water level indicator or a pressure profile kit where the gauge goes on top of the piston rod?


 My La Pavoni is the pro version so it already has the boiler gauge. I want a pressure gauge for the pressure that I'm exhibiting on the puck due to pressing the lever.


----------



## Flat Eric (Nov 4, 2021)

Ok, I understand now. I've not done it to my machine yet, but you will need to buy the full Pressure Profiling Kit (PPK). I don't think there is any point in not buying the kit as there are so many parts that need to work together. It must also be cheaper to buy everything together as a kit from one manufacturer.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

The issue you will find trying to do this yourself is that you have to drill a hole all the way through the piston rod, the kit is the easiest route and IMO the best upgrade to do to a la pavoni


----------

